# Widor Organ Symphony Recording Recommendations



## jacobbler (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m starting to get into organ music and am going through Charles-Marie Widor organ symphonies. A friend recommended the Van Oosten cycle and I’ve listened to and enjoyed Chorzempa’s 5th, but I can’t find many individual organ symphony recording recommendations online. What are your favorites?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A performance of the famous 5th symphony Toccata some 50 years ago was all it took to get me to want to hear the rest of Widor's organ symphonies. Back then, the only way was an LP set from Musical Heritage Society. And what a letdown - even the best LPs and playback system couldn't capture the grandeur of a real organ. It had to wait until the CD era for my dream to come closer. I started collecting the Novalis recordings, but then they went under and I had about half. The MD&G Van Oosten's are excellent - performance and sound. The new Naxos cycle is promising but they're sure taking their time.

The set I have thoroughly enjoyed is on the Signum label, with Joseph Nolan performing on different Cavaille-Coll organs. Excellent performances and the recorded sound is terrific- really gives the subwoofer a workout. You can get the whole set in a box that saves a lot of money. Right now, that's the way to go in my opinion.

Organ music is something of a niche product and many classical listeners are either uninterested or unaware of the vast repertoire. Some people just can't stand the sound of organs. I love it - I'm a theater organ junkie, too.

I don't know where you are in terms of exploring the organ repertoire, but make sure you hear the collected works of:

C. Franck - his complete works are readily available and essential.
L. Vierne - I like his organ symphonies more then Widor to tell the truth.
F. Schmidt - some of his music is tough to crack, but well worth the effort. Virtuoso music by a virtuoso organist.
F. Mendelssohn - lesser known works from the master, but so glorious if played well.


----------



## jacobbler (Aug 14, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> A performance of the famous 5th symphony Toccata some 50 years ago was all it took to get me to want to hear the rest of Widor's organ symphonies. Back then, the only way was an LP set from Musical Heritage Society. And what a letdown - even the best LPs and playback system couldn't capture the grandeur of a real organ. It had to wait until the CD era for my dream to come closer. I started collecting the Novalis recordings, but then they went under and I had about half. The MD&G Van Oosten's are excellent - performance and sound. The new Naxos cycle is promising but they're sure taking their time.
> 
> The set I have thoroughly enjoyed is on the Signum label, with Joseph Nolan performing on different Cavaille-Coll organs. Excellent performances and the recorded sound is terrific- really gives the subwoofer a workout. You can get the whole set in a box that saves a lot of money. Right now, that's the way to go in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Listening to Nolan's Tocatta from the 5th right now and I like what I'm hearing. I'll give his cycle a listen once I'm done with Van Oosten's (I'm on Symphony Romane, so almost there). Thanks for your response!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

mbhaub said:


> I don't know where you are in terms of exploring the organ repertoire, but make sure you hear the collected works of:
> 
> C. Franck - his complete works are readily available and essential.
> L. Vierne - I like his organ symphonies more then Widor to tell the truth.
> ...


I would add to that M. Dupre' and L. Sowerby.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My introduction to Widor's 5th (and 6th) decades ago was Kaunzinger on Novalis. Still enjoy that CD, which may be oop by now.


----------



## jacobbler (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m done with Widor’s organ symphonies for the present, and am pleased to report that all 10 are very good. Some movements are incredible. Thanks for recommending Joseph Nolan’s cycle. He played very well, and I loved the recording sound quality.
I also listened to Franck’s organ music played by Van Oosten, Marie-Claire Alain, and Peter Hurford. My favorite works of his were definitely the three Chorales and the prelude, fugue, and variation. 
I’m now listening to Vierne’s organ symphonies and wondered if anyone had recording recommendations? I’ve heard good things about Daniel Roth and Jeremy Filsell. 
Also, any recording recommendations for Mendelssohn, Durufle, Dupre, Guilmant, etc. would be welcome too


----------

